# Biete: B&R  BRKAOL5-1  Online interface



## krainer (28 April 2009)

Biete hier B&R  BRKAOL5-1  Centronics Online interface. Neuware.
60 Euro + Versand.
Bei Interesse bitte PN.

VERKAUFT !!!


----------



## Tom_1 (2 April 2010)

Hallo hast du deinen Adapter schon verkauft, denn wen nicht dann würde ich ihn gerne kaufen!!!

Benötige nämlich solch einen Adapter, da ich eine alte midi control zum spielen zu hause habe

Bitte sag mir bescheid ob du den Adapter noch hast!!!


----------



## krainer (2 April 2010)

Ist schon verkauft.

Mfg


----------



## Tom_1 (8 April 2010)

Weißt du vill noch zufällig, wo man die noch herbekommen kann, oder wer einen übrigen hat den er nicht mehr benötigt???


----------



## krainer (8 April 2010)

Keine Ahnung. Leider.

Mfg


----------



## semsigungor (3 Dezember 2010)

*Brkaol-5*

Hallo ich bin auf der Suche BRKAOL-5


----------



## Polyokna (13 August 2012)

Ich suche BRKAOL5-1. Bitte information oder Angebot.


----------



## MF_AT (13 Oktober 2012)

HAllo,

noch auf Suche?

hätte vielleicht was passendes


----------

